# how well do we know each other..?



## aprilraven (Mar 21, 2006)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1.
2.
3 
4.

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 

Four places I have lived:

1.
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. 
2.
3. 
4. 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. 
2.
3. 
4. 

Four websites I visit daily

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. 
2. 
3. 
4.


Four places I would rather be right now

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. 
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. 
2.
3.
4.

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1.
2.
3.
4.

Four things you would change about the world

1.
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.
2.
3.
4.

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1.
2.
3.
4.


i thought this would be interesting and fun....

i cant wait to read your answers....:thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

Are we supposed to be guessing these about you, are are these answers all four things each that WE have done?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know you well, so I am going to try and be a good guesser! LOL:

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Waitress
2. Tattoo Artist
3. Roller Coaster Operator
4. Grave Digger

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1.  Beetlejuice
2.  Beauty and the Beast
3.  Grease
4.  Limony Snicket's

Four places I have lived:

1. Georgia
2. Alabama
3. New Mexico
4. Arkansas


Four TV shows I watch:

1. American Idol
2. Friends
3. Cops
4. Seinfeld


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Florida
2. Mexico
3. Bahamas
4. Las Vegas

Four websites I visit daily

1.  TPF
2  your bank
3. horiscope
4. your homepage

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Chocolate
2. Burritos
3. Steak
4. lasagna


Four places I would rather be right now

1.  grave yard
2.  bed
3.  shopping
4.  spa


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. JonMikal
2. Calliope
3. Chiller
4. Anicole

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1.  meditate
2.  shower
3.  shave legs
4.  eat

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. meditate
2. photography
3. choclate
4. sleep

Four things you would change about the world

1. no war
2. cleaner environment
3. save the whales
4. no racial discrimination

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. We are the world
2. YMCA
3. Jeramiah Was a Bullfrog
4. Grease is the word

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. JonMikal
2. Chase
3. Calliope
4. Bace


----------



## nitefly (Mar 21, 2006)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. no comment 
2. 40 year old virgin
3. aeroplane
4. naked gun

Four places I have lived:

1. pitmeadow house, birmingham, uk.. which was extremely rough.
2. bromsgrove, birmingham, uk.. quite a niceish house but had to move
3. rubery, birmingham, uk.. horrible place but i have an ok house :thumbup:
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. hustle
2.the real hustle
3. the gadget show
4. the simpsons


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. butlins in skegness
2. butlins in minehead
3.  no where else (seriously)
4. 

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. google mail
3. rawmusicians.com
4. myspace.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. battered cod
2. garlic bread
3. ice cream
4. quavers 


Four places I would rather be right now

1. bed
2. butlins
3. recording studio
4. a car 


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Ali G
2. Richard Marx
3. Steve Vai
4.Gary Moore

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. no comment 
2. play guitar!!
3. use internet
4. take photos

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. jump off of a cliff lol
2. play guitar
3. sleep
4. get drunk

Four things you would change about the world

1. kill the chavs/troublemakers
2. give footballers less pay
3. no poverty
4. need a longer list..

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. prince- purple rain
2.travis tritt- burning love
3. SRV - scuttle buttin
4. nils lofgren - valentine

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. rob
2. plasticspanner
3. duncanp
4. fate


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't know about you - fill out your own. :lmao: Here's mine.

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Photo lab tech
2. Photographer
3. Marketing Coordinator (Vitamin Distributor)
4. Business owner (Forklift Queen of So Cal)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. The Cutting Edge
2. Full Metal Jacket
3. 13 Going on 30
4. Ferris Bueller's Day Off

Four places I have lived:

1. Germany (I was born there)
2. Long Beach/Lakewood CA (lived there most of my life)
3. Phoenix AZ (only for a short while and for some visits but I learned to love it there)
4. South Gate, CA (hells waiting room)


Four TV shows I watch: I don't watch TV but I used to catch these shows once in a blue moon

1. The Dead Zone
2. The Practice
3. Star Trek - Next Generation
4. Star Gate


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Puerto Vallarta Mexico (my second solo vacation)
2. Lexington Kentucky (my first solo vacation)
3. Bahamas/Virgin Islands (family cruise)
4. Philadelphia (with a very naughty girlfriend) 

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. eBay
3. Yahoo news
4. I know... I'm boring 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Taco Bell bean burritos
2. Eggs and toast
3. Ribs
4. A good turkey sandwich


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Phoenix AZ (I really miss it)
2. Loomis CA (visiting my Aunt)
3. The mountains
4. Anywhere but here


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone - my kids

1. Donald
2. Carole-Ann
3. Chrissy
4. Josh

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Shower
2. Put on makeup
3. Check email
4. Take at least 15 minutes to myself just to get ready for or wind down from the day

what is your four ways to escape from the world

1. A big long hug and kiss from Malachite
2. Photography
3. My horses
4. Music

Four things you would change about the world

1. Honesty and integrity should be mandetory in everyone
2. Give Peace a chance
3. Shorter work weeks and longer weekends
4. Step parents should have more rights - if you raise kids, you shouldn't automatically lose them just because you divorced their other parent

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Anything by Rascal Flatts but my favorite song is 'It's Not Just Me' from their first album
2. The Best of Both Worlds - Van Halen
3. The Very Best ... and Beyond - Foreigner
4. Home Sweet Home - Motley Crue

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview

1. Hertz
2. Alison
3. JonMikal
4. Elsapet


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 21, 2006)

I am guessing that I did this wrong..I thought I was suppose to be guessing Aprilraven's answers...am I suppose to fill out my own things? LOL


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 21, 2006)

yeah - I filled out my own, then read the first response, and deleted mine..  what is the deal ???


----------



## Arch (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm confused.... and now my head hurts


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

i accidently posted mine before i was finished filling it out, maybe she is filling it out now...


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

*how well do we know each other..?* 
How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Operations Manager (ACS)
2. Data Collection (Dealer Specialties)
3. Customer Service (AOL, Amex, Best Western, Target)
4. Warehouse Supervisor (Walmart, Honeywell, IBM)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. The Natural
2. Silverado
3. A bunch of Jackie Chan movies...
4. Groundhog Day

Four places I have lived:

1. Glendale, Arizona
2. Tucson, Arizona
3. Phoenix, Arizona
4. Peoria, Arizona


Four TV shows I watch:

1. CSI
2. House
3. that's it, i hate TV :thumbdown: 
4. 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Bahamas
2. British Columbia
3. San Diego
4. Kauai

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF (I try anyway, maybe 5 or 6 days/week)
2. Weather.com
3. Google
4. http://arizona.diamondbacks.mlb.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Mexican Food (tacos, enchiladas, tamales, burritos, chips & salsa  
2. Pastries
3. Greasy Cheeseburgers
4. Brownies


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Taking photos in the outdoors
2. Jeeping
3. Camping
4. Fishing


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My Wife
2. My Sister
3. My Other Sister
4. My Mom

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Eat
2. Sleep
3. Shower
4. Brush Teeth

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Photography
2. Jeeping
3. Movies
4. Sports

that's all you get, time to go home... :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. worked at a nursing home
2. photo tech/cosmetician at Walgreens
3  Domestic violence advocate/childrens advocate at a domestic violence shelter
4.  bookkeeper at a construction company 
(that is actually ALL jobs I've ever had)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Shawshank Redemtion
2. Evita
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Lord of the Rings

Four places I have lived:

1. Bradford, IL
2. Chillicothe, IL
3. Peoria, IL
4. Several places in my current mapdot town.  


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Leno
2. MythBusters
3. Grounded for Life
4. Cops (yeah, yeah...make jokes...I don't care)


Four places I have been on vacation:
Haven't really been on a lot of real vacations...but I'll include weekend trips
1. Florida
2. New Orleans
3. Philadelphia
4. St. Louis

Four websites I visit daily

1. The Photo Forum
2. Is TPF Chat counted as separate? :scratch:
3. Online-Sweepstakes.com
4. Gmail

Four of my favorite foods:

1. SHRIMP!
2. St. Louis Toasted Ravs
3. Chicken
4. Cheese


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Hangin out with the chat crew in real life.  Preferably in Texas with Joe and Chris cuz it's WARM THERE!  Damn snow. 
2. See #1. 
3. See #1.
4. See #1.  


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Already called me. :mrgreen: But I'd be up for another call  
2. My good buddy Brian
3. Pontiac, telling me I've won a GTO.  
4. My bank, telling me I've been randomly drawn as the winner of $1 million :mrgreen: 
5. Scotty 

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. My heavenly shower. 
2. My daily breakfast bananananana
3. 1/2 hour excersize (that will be my ritual..starting yesterday!  )
4. snuggle with the boyfriend before I fall asleep

what is your four ways to escape from the world

1. Chat!
2. Excersize
3. Music
4. My heavenly shower. 

Four things you would change about the world

1. More understanding
2. More compassion
3. More sympathy
4. More charity

Four of your favorite songs/albums

Can't say I have absolute favorites, but I'll list a few that I'm listening to a lot lately
1. The Red Violin -Joshua Bell
2. Fishin' in the Dark -Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
3. To Make you feel my Love -Garth Brooks
4. Meet in the Middle -Diamond Rio
(yes, I've been in a country mood lately..a 90's country mood!)

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview

1. Plastic Spanner
2. Rob
3. Unimaxium
4. JoCose
5. Scotty!
...and several others, but some of them wouldn't be able to tell me much that I didn't know!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> 1. Shawshank Redemtion
> 
> 2. MythBusters
> 
> 2. Fishin' in the Dark -Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


 
:thumbup: :thumbup:   

i almost put shawshank, but haven't seen it in a long time... i watched it over and over when it first came out...  

MB is awesome... if i happen to see it's on, i'll watch it everytime... 

Fishin' in the Dark is one of the all-time best country songs ever... i have it on my ipod.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 21, 2006)

*how well do we know each other..?* 
  			  			 		 		 		 		How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


 Four jobs I have had in my life:

 1. Graphic Designer
 2. Programmer
 3 Satellite Communications Technician
 4. Lab rat

 Four movies I have watched over and over:

 1. What Dream May Come
 2. Aliens
 3. The Color Purple
 4. The Battle Of Britain

 Four places I have lived:

 1. California
 2. Spain
 3. Virginia
 4. Guam


 Four TV shows I watch:

 1. Stargate SG-1
 2. Battlestar Glactica
 3. Stargate Atlantis
 4. Las Vegas


 Four places I have been on vacation:

 1. New York
 2. Canada
 3. Arizona
 4. Michigan

 Four websites I visit daily (besides TPF)

 1. www.warbirdinformationexchange.org (to be fair it is my site)
 2. www.slashdot.com
 3. www.aero-news.net
 4. www.thesuperficial.com

 Four of my favorite foods:

 1. Violet Crumble (my newest favorite)
 2. Shrimp
 3. Chinese Food
 4. Steak


 Four places I would rather be right now

 1. Arizona
 2. Poland
 3. Australia
 4. California


 Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

 1. Anua
 2. Core_17
 3. Chase
 4. Jaffapie

 Four things you do as a ritual every day..

 1. Large Iced Coffee Xtra cream and 4 sweet & low
 2. get dressed
 3. hmmmmm
 4.

 what is your four ways to escape from the world 

 1. World Of Warcraft
 2. Blitzkrieg RTS
 3. Movies
 4. Books

 Four things you would change about the world

 1. Have the majority of protesters shot
 2. Then remove the need for protesters
 3. Allow people to see the real person and not what they project
 4. Create translator microbes, so we could understand each other

 Four of your favorite musical artist

 1. Sarah McLachlan
 2. Nightwish
 3. Bif Naked
 4. Toby Keith

 Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

 1. Chase
 2. Anua
 3. Core_17
 4. Allison & Hobbes


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

:blushing: :blushing: :blushing: 

Aaaw...ya mentioned me TWICE, Scott! 
Yeah...you should be on my lists too.


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> i almost put shawshank, but haven't seen it in a long time... i watched it over and over when it first came out...
> 
> ...



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: We have good taste.  :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 21, 2006)

jobs I have had in my life:

1. stock clerk
2. law clerk
3. police officer

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. scent of a woman
2. amadeus
3. shawshank redemption 
4. jaws

Four places I have lived:

1. va
2. dc
3. fl
4. md


Four TV shows I watch:

1. house
2. sopranos
3. pbs stuff 
4. news 


places I have been on vacation:

1. mexico

Four websites I visit daily

1. reuters
2. architect of the capitol
3. tpf
4. intellicast

favorite foods:

1. chocolate
2. tuna fish salad

place I would rather be right now

1.asleep

people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. no one...i hate talking on the phone

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. hug my children
2. hug my wife
3. tell everyone in my family i love them
4. brush my teeth

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. music
2. music
3. music
4. music

Four things you would change about the world

1. establish peace 
2. require that anyone who resides in the US speak fluent english
3. imprison for life anyone who litters
4. find a cure for cancer

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. two of us / beatles
2. the wall / pink floyd
3. anything lennon
4. anything harrison

tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. hertz
2. chiller


----------



## Alison (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Life Insurance Underwriter
2. Photographer
3  Housekeeping at a nursing home
4. Customer Service at a camera store

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Beaches
2. Anne of Green Gables series
3. Philadelphia
4. Fried Green Tomatoes

Four places I have lived:

1. New Hampshire
2. Vermont
3. Minnesota
4. Massachusetts


Four TV shows I watch:

1. House
2. Grey's Anatomy
3. House Hunters
4. Jeopardy


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Wells Maine
2. Joshua Tree National Park
3. Western Europe
4. Duluth, MN

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Justmommies
3. pareting boards on ezboard
4. weather page

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Pasta
2. Artichokes
3. Boiled dinner (corned beef and cabbage)
4. Pudding....mmm....pudding


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Sleeping
2. Hawaii
3. Sleeping
4. Did I say sleeping yet? I so tired I can't remember


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My Mom
2. I love talking to my sons on the phone on the nights they aren't here
3. My best friend
4. Someone completely unexpected

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Nurse the baby
2. Have coffee
3. Nurse the baby
4. Repeat

what is your four ways to escape from the world

1. Read a book
2. Sleep
3. Go online
4. play with the kids

Four things you would change about the world

1. Take away the anger
2. Make it easier to see friends who are far away
3. Create a day just for sleeping
4. Make oreos a low calorie food

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. If I ain't got you...Alicia Keys
2. The Smoothie Song....Nickel Creek
3. John Mayer, anything by him
4. Laurie Berkner

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview

1. Sweet_Daisy
2. Photo gal
3. Christie Photo
4. Mansi


----------



## Chase (Mar 21, 2006)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> *how well do we know each other..?*
> Four people i would love to have call me on the phone
> 
> 1. Anua
> ...



What's your number, we'll kill two birds with one stone!  :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 21, 2006)

Four Jobs I have had in my life:

1.  Mother / Housewife
2.  Counselor
3.   Manager
4.  Customer Service 

Four movies I have watched over and over:  

1.   Madagascar (not by choice)
2.   Ice Age (again, not by choice)
3.   Shrek 2 (see above)
4.   Little Einsteins Huge Adventure (you guessed it, not by choice)

Four places I have lived:

1.  Korea
2.  North Carolina
3.  Virginia 
4.   Texas


Four TV shows I watch:

1.  House
2.  Ghost Whisperer
3.  Deal or No Deal
4.  Shows on Disney Channel (the joys of having kids)


Four places I have been on vacation:

1.  Cozumel, Mexico
2.  Bahamas
3.  New York City
4.  Disney World

Four websites I visit daily

1.  Bank Website
2.  TPF
3.  Ebay
4.  News/Weather

Four of my favorite foods:  (I love to eat!!   )

1.  Meats
2.  Fruits
3.  Vegetables
4.  Breads


Four places I would rather be right now

1.  Dreamland
2.  In the South
3.  On a cruise
4.  In a hot tub


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1.  Someone from NBCs Deal or No Deal to tell me I won $10,000
2.  Aprilraven
3.  Anicole
4.  An attorney telling me I inherited millions (and it not be a joke)

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1.  Cook
2.  Clean
3.  Eat
4.  Sleep

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1.  Music
2.  Writing
3.  Reading
4.  Nice, warm bubble bath

Four things you would change about the world

1.  No hunger
2.  No violence
3.  No poverty
4.  No hypocrits

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.  Matchbox 20:  More than you think you are (album)
2.  Rob Thomas:  Something to Be (album)
3.  Word of God Speak (song)
4.  More Than Enough (song)

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview:  (This is hard b/c there's several TPF'ers i consider friends - when it comes to photography only, I would have to say the following:

1.  Hertz van Rental
2.  Tuna
3.  JonMikal (an actual interview and not talking over the dinner table :lmao: )
4.  Chiller


----------



## tempra (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Pig Farmer
2. Painter & Decorator
3. Robin Hood
4. Management Consultant

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Toy story
2. Toy story 2
3. Harry Potter
4. Salvador

Four places I have lived:

1. Wigan
2. Great Yarmouth
3. Lloret de mar
4. Oxford


Four TV shows I watch:

1. The apprentice
2. Life on Mars
3. Hotel Babylon
4. erm.... don't watch much TV


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Morecambe
2. Caribbean Cruise
3. Cyprus
4. Portugal

Four websites I visit daily

1. www.dotdragnet.com
2. TPF
3. Google
4. Ebay

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Chicken Jalfrezi
2. Chilli Con Carne
3. Meat pies from Wigan
4. Gravy


Four places I would rather be right now

1. In bed
2. Australia
3. Zambia
4. India


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Don't like phones

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Attempt consciousness
2. Fail at being conscious
3. Go to toilet
4. Wake up 

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Take photographs
2. Scour ebay for stuff I would like to have to play with
3. Drive somewhere without a direction or plan
4. Talk about the future with my wife

Four things you would change about the world

1. Ban religion
2. Abolish borders and countries
3. Make change a part of the school curriculum
4. Appoint myself leader for a day, then go take photos of the protest marches

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Voodoo Chile - mr Hendrix
2. Seven Nation Army - White stripes
3. Alternative Ulster - SLF
4. God Save The Queen - Pistols

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. Dunno really - who'd want to talk to me?


----------



## scoob (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1.:mrgreen: 
2.
3 
4.

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1.tombstone 
2.waterboy 
3.billy madison 
4.cast away 

Four places I have lived:

1.appomattox, va
2.lynchburg, va 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1.house 
2.seinfeld
3.frasier 
4.whos line is it anyway 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1.florida 
2.tennessee
3.beach 
4.new york 

Four websites I visit daily

1.tpf 
2.killsometime.com 
3.music sites 
4.sports sites 

Four of my favorite foods:

1.chicken 
2.turkey 
3.taters 
4.japanese


Four places I would rather be right now

1.md 
2.wanderin round d.c. 
3. 
4. 


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1.dont care
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1.wake up 
2.sleep
3.listen to music
4.play basketball

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1.my room
2.
3.
4.

Four things you would change about the world

1.i dunno
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.pink floyd-wall
2.beatles-norweign wood
3.queen-bohemiam rhapsody
4.elton john-empty garden

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1.aprilraven
2.chiller
3.hertz
4.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 21, 2006)

OK, here are my answers:

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. High School Student
2. Middle School Student
3  Lower School Student
4. Soon-to-be College Student ;-)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Sprited Away
2. The Matrix
3. Angels in America
4. I can't think of any others at the moment, but I'm sure there are plenty more...

Two places I have lived:

1. Philadelphia
2. Philadelphia's suburbs


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Lost
2. The Daily Show
3. The Colbert Report
4. Penn & Teller's "Bull****"


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Spain
2. A bunch of places in the caribbean islands
3.
4.

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. digg.com
3. newsvine.com
4. cnn.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Serrano ham
2. Chocolate cake
3. Cheesesteaks
4. 


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Spain
2. NYC
3. Chicago
4. College ;-)


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. University of Chicago admissions department
2. Tufts University admissions department
3. Northeastern University admissions department
;-)

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Eat
2. Sleep
3. Go to school
4. Read TPF

what are your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Listen to music
2. Read a novel
3. Photography
4. Computer games

Four things you would change about the world

1. The murder rate
2. The birth rate
3. Make people more ethical
4. Make people observe proper grammar 

Four of your favorite songs/albums

 My tastes are always changing, but for now...
1. Hopes and Fears by Keane
2. Give Up by The Postal Service
3. Extraordinary Machine by Fiona Apple
4. You Could Have It So Much Better by Franz Ferdinand

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. Bace
2. Hertz
3. Mentos
4. LaFoto


----------



## bace (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Customer Service Rep-Mcdonalds
2. Waiter-Swiss Chalet
3. Deliver Driver-S.B. Simpson Group
4. Inside Sales Rep

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Gladiator
2. Armagedon
3. Serendipity
4. Romeo and Juliet

Four places I have lived:

1. Huntingdon Cambridgshire England
2. Oakville Ontario Canada
3. Burlington Ontario Canada
4. Toronto Ontario Canada


Four TV shows I watch:

1. 24
2. 24
3. 24
4. 24


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Florida
2. Cape Cod
3. 
4. 

Four websites I visit daily

1. www.myspace.com
2. www.hotmail.com
3. www.thephotoforum.com
4. www.bacemedia.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Sunday Dinner
2. Steak and Fries
3. Quarter chicken white w/ fries
4. Breakfast eggs bacon and homefries


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Somewhere tropical
2. England with me Mum
3. Egypt
4. Australia


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. I don't like to talk on the phone.
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Drink a Snapple Raspberry Ice Tea
2. Log on to MSN
3. Log on to TPF
4. Log on to Myspace

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Sleep
2. Music
3. Photography
4. Drugs

Four things you would change about the world

1. Nevermind
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. The Killers - Hot Fuss
2. Coldplay - All three albums
3. Notorious B.I.G. - Life after Death
4. John Legend - ordinary people

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. JonMikal
2. terri
3. Mansi
4. and I wouldn't really interview, but I think I owe Rob a pint.


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 21, 2006)

Corry_Lyn said:
			
		

> Four tpf'ers you would like to interview
> 
> 1. Plastic Spanner
> 2. Rob
> ...




Awww... Thank you! ;-)
I would have probably mentioned you on my list too, but I think I know you too well from chat already!


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Awww... Thank you! ;-)
> I would have probably mentioned you on my list too, but I think I know you too well from chat already!



Hehe..yeah..that's why I didn't really list any ('cept you) from chat...but I think there is still a lot I don't know about you!


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 21, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Hehe..yeah..that's why I didn't really list any ('cept you) from chat...*but I think there is still a lot I don't know about you!*


Well hopefully we can take care of that at the DC meetup!


----------



## Corry (Mar 21, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Well hopefully we can take care of that at the DC meetup!



YOU MEAN THE ONE IN 17 DAYS!!?? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Mar 21, 2006)

I just realized that a few people wanna interview me.



Cool.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1.Warehouse Manager
2.Stockroom supervisor
3 Forklift/Clamptruck operator
4.Musician....part time

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Exorcist
2. Lord of the Rings
3. Fast Times at Ridgemount High
4. Strangeland

Four places I have lived:

1.Scarborough, Ontario,Canada
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Anything on A n E, History, Discovery
2. Cold Case
3. Hockey Games
4. 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Florida
2. Memphis
3. 
4. 

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Yahoo
3. Halloween-L
4. Google

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Chinese Food
2. Spagetti
3. 
4.


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Memphis
2. Wales
3. Someplace really  warm
4. The trails


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My missing friend Rob, who I lost contact with years ago
2. Neil Peart...the greatist drummer in the world
3. The Ontario Lottery corporation
4.Mom

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Walk my Pooch
2. The usual morning stuff
3. Log on to TPF
4. Work like a mental head

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1.Music
2.Photography
3.Music
4.Photography

Four things you would change about the world

1. No more animal abuse
2. I would keep outside at room temp and sunny all year long
3. Put all the gas caps on the same side and same place on every car
4. Peace to all who do not have it in their lives

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.Queensryche....Operation Mindcrime
2.RUSH...2112
3.Dream Theater....Images and Words
4.sooooo many others 

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1.JonMikal
2.Aprilraven
3.Archangel
4.Woodsac


----------



## joyride (Mar 21, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1.  Dock/Hoist retail/intaller
2.  CNC machining
3   snowboard instructor
4.  Print apprentice

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Aspen Extreme
2. Lord of the Rings (1,2,3) 
3. Boondock Saints
4. Requiem for a dream

Four places I have lived:

1. Commerce MI
2. Kalamazoo MI 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Family guy
2. Scrubs
3. Las Vegas
4. The Office (US version)


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Boston/Cape Cod
2. Panama City
3. Up North
4. Colorado

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Facebook
3. timekiller
4. soundbuggy soundoff

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Taco
2. Jersey Giant
3. pizza
4. basically anything frozen/deep fried


Four places I would rather be right now

1. girlfriends place
2. Mt Hood
3. Mt Baker
4. Park City


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1.  girlfriend
2.  vanessa marcil
3.  (yup, not much of a phone guy)
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. shower
2. procrastinate on-line
3. sketch
4. class (where I sketch more)

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. snowboard
2. Jazz/classical on an audiophile speaker setup
3. photo
4. drink

Four things you would change about the world

1.  (too many to list)
2.  (and its late)
3.  (and my brain is about to explode)
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.  Tool - undertow (album)
2.   dredg - same old road
3.  samuel barber - adagio for strings
4.  Hans Zimmer - The battle (gladiator soundtrack)

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1.  woodsac
2.  jonmikal
3.  archangel
4.  chiller


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 22, 2006)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Tree Planter
2. Dive Boat Great Barrier Reef
3  Model
4. Fireman

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Star Wars
2. Point Break
3. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
4. Bruce Lee Movies

Four places I have lived:

1. Georgetown, Guyana
2. Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
3. Cairns, Australia
4. Whistler, Britich Columbia


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Football
2. Soccer
3. Lost
4. CSI


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Egypt/Jordan/Israel
2. Vietnam/Cambodia/Thailand
3. Peru/Ecuador
4. Costa Rica/Panama

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Hotmail
3. 4thegame.com (soccer)
4. TPF Trivia Challenge

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Chocolate anything
2. Ribs
3. Panzerottis
4.Sushi


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Surfing
2. Fishing
3. Scuba Diving
4. Sky Diving


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My best friend in Australia
2. Steven Spielberg, for a role in his next movie
3. My Brother
4. Michael Vick, with seaon tickets for the Falcons

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. kiss my wife
2. kiss my dog
3. drink coffee
4. check email

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. watch movies
2. go fishing
3. get a massage
4. look at photo albums from past trips

Four things you would change about the world

1. clean up the environment
2. tighten the difference in economical classes
3. end violent crimes
4. cure paralysis

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Beastie Boys - Check Your Head
2. Beastie Boys - Ill Communication
3. Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine
4. Soundgarden- Badmotorfinger


----------



## woodsac (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. pizza delivery driver
2. pre-school assistant
3. soldier 
4. traffic supervisor

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. happy gilmore
2. billy madison
3. breakfast club
4. a christmas story

Four places I have lived:

1. iowa
2. texas
3. arizona
4. korea


Four TV shows I watch:

1. simpsons
2. ufc
3. every championship boxing match
4. 70' show


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. CA
2. California
3. more places in California
4. different places in CA than 1, 2, 3

Four websites I visit daily

1. tpf
2. da
3. google
4. my bank

Four of my favorite foods:

1. mac and cheese
2. brocoli
3. grilled cheese
4. shrimp


Four places I would rather be right now

1. a ghost town
2. a huge cemetary
3. another country australia maybe
4. somewhere with no power


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. no phone calls!
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. brush my teeth
2. check online banking
3. check tpf
4. hug my wife and baby

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. driving
2. bass fishing
3. photography
4. bathroom

Four things you would change about the world

1. can't pick just 4
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. lowrider by war
2. anything zepplin
3. space cowboy by steve miller
4. almost anything beastie boys

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. digital matt
2. calliope
3. chiller
4. photo gal

The last one was the toughest! I would like to interview or sit down with about 20 other members!!! There are so many that I would like to talk to about one thing or another. Some photo related...some not  In no particular order...here are some more:
aprilraven
anicole
jonmikal
archangel
scoob
hertz
hobbes
bace
alison
terri
danalec99
LaFoto
Raymond
Airic
Mako
Mansi
Mohain


----------



## Arch (Mar 22, 2006)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Archangel Design - Self employed (why im on here all the time)
2. Outdoor advertising, designer
3  spent 5 years at art college and another 2 bumming around
4. Interior decor sales

Four movies I have watched over and over: This is an impossible question for me....there's so many.... i love film... heres a selection.

1. 2001 a space odyssey
2. Bladerunner
3. the shining
4. Don't look now

Four places I have lived:

1. Wales
2. Liverpool
3. Berkshire
4. Devon


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Planet Earth (seriously guys, best wildlife doc ever hope u americans get it)
2. The culture show
3. The apprentice
4. Match of the day (soccer)


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. New york
2. Boston
3. italy
4. spain

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. google
3. email
4. Gamespot

Four of my favorite foods:

1. chinese
2. traditional english roast
3. steak and chips (bloody)
4. KFC


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Africa
2. Iceland
3. south america
4. strip club


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. i'm the queit type
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. get my lazy ass to work
2. sit in my office and do nothing
3. smoke
4. brush teeth

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. music/films
2. computer games
3. edit/take photos
4. smoke

Four things you would change about the world

1. Human nature
2. nothing else.... without 1 theres nothing to change.  
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums: again this is impossible for me... im constantly plugged in to music... so heres a selection again.

1. Anything/everything by Radiohead
2. Boards of canada - music has the right to children
3. Nivana - Nevermind
4. anything by Massive attack

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview - Hardest question of all - 

1. All my Darkside friends (you know who you are...you've been branded..remember?), in a room together ... quickfire questions
2. Hertz... Reason: experiances
3. Markc... Reason: answer any question i have about photog..... life, universe, origin of the species, theories of the expanding universe etc  
4. Mansi...Reason: young, talented, ambitious


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 22, 2006)

i'm sorry if this caused any confusion... i just assumed you would know i wanted to know your answers, not guess at mine...

a thousand apologies...

but this is so interesing to read everyones answers...thanks ya'll...


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. postman
2. camera sales
yes I know I'm thick

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. twin town
2. underworld
3. the crow
4. dumb and dumber

Four places I have lived:

1. Reading UK ( otherwise known as THE HOLE )
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. family guy
2. the office
3. 8 out of 10 cats
4. my name is earl


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. weymouth
2. fort william
3. newquey
4. torquey

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. canon uk
3. my works website
4. weebl and bob

Four of my favorite foods:

1. food is food, makes no difference to me


Four places I would rather be right now

1. home
2. scotland
3. oz
4. wales


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. me mate waddo as he's good for a wind up
2. my ex so I could shout at her  
3. my inner self
4. eddie vedder

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. TPF
2. eat
3. get drunk
4. sit on a bus

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. music
2. take pictures
3. sleep
4. DVDs

Four things you would change about the world

1. get rid of money
2. 
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. funeral for a friends song "kiss and make up all bets are off"
2. pearl jams song "jeremy"
3. system of a downs song "BYOB"
4. Funeral for a friends album "casually dressed and deep in conversation"

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. AIRIC
2. ROB
3. MENTOS_007
4. FATE


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 22, 2006)

tempra said:
			
		

> 1. Dunno really - who'd want to talk to me?


I've talked to you - and I can thoroughly recommend you as jolly good company to anyone on this Board.



Your round, I think...


----------



## anicole (Mar 22, 2006)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Assistant to Lobbyist (current)
2. Office Manager for (1) Heavy Truck & Equipment sales & (2) pest control company
3 Hospital Pharmacy Tech
4. CSM at Wal Mart

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Blackhawk Down
2. Elizabethtown
3. Pearl Harbor
4. LOTR

Four places I have lived:

1. Crows Station, AR
2. Conway, AR
3. Little Rock, AR
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Navy NCIS (Mark Harmon  )
2. House
3. Survivor
4. ER


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Germany
2. Austria
3. Italy
4. DC

Four websites I visit daily

1. Joint Checking Account bank
2. Girlie shopping money not-so-joint-checking account  
3. TPF
4. 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Mushroom stuffed beef tenderloin
2. Potatoes Anna
3. Chicken & Dumplings
4. Spaghetti


Four places I would rather be right now

1. East
2. East
3. East
4. East


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. God
2. Calliope
3. PFC Gill
4. A philanthropist telling me I'm the charity of choice for life  

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Pray
2. Love on my son
3. Talk to Aprilraven
4. Get a 44oz sweet tea from Sonic

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. writing
2. driving
3. looking through a viewfinder
4. closing my eyes

Four things you would change about the world

1. child abuse
2. hate
3. government
4. war

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Elizabethtown Soundtrack
2. Michael W. Smith / album
3. Mark Shultz / album
4. Aerosmith / album

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. The Walrus
2. Uncle Albert
3. Ravin Graves
4. Budget


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Raptor Conservatory
2. Artist (helped paint murals on walls/buildings)
3.  Guitar teacher
4. Guitar Luthier
(and many more... some paid... some not)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Saving Private Ryan
3. Brave Heart
4. (other war movies... can't think of names at the moment)

Four places I have lived:

1. Germany
2. Texas
3. Texas
4. Texas


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Monk 
2. SNL
3. MadTV
4. Myth Busters (sometimes)


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Boston
2. Medina, Texas
3. Kerrville, Texas
4. Pennsylvania

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Yahoo
3. Myspace
4. Google (for my searches)

Four of my favorite foods:

(all of these are my fav. if AND ONLY IF my mom cooks them) lol
1. Tacos 
2. Enchiladas
3. spaghetti/meatballs
4. Gyros (from Germany... mmm)


Four places I would rather be right now

1. At the moment Germany
2. A little later Germany
3. about a week ago Germany
4. With my friend in Germany  (single tracked mind here)


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Deborah
2. Elisha
3. Natalie
4. Caleb

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. eat
2. read TPF
3. read the bible/play the guitar in the evening
4. build guitars/study about them

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Play WarCraft III(frozen Throne)
2. Play Guitar
3. Read the Bible
4. Study War

Four things you would change about the world

1. The Media's distortion of the truth (whatever it may be at the time)
2. Laws made for the 1% hurting rest of the 99%
3. The harder you work, the more money you get.  Not the other way around.
4. Architecture... it needs visionaries. (esp. in America)

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Shane&Shane - Beauty for Ashes
2. Shane&Shane - Julie
3. Shane&Shane - Yearn
4. Shane&Shane - Psalm 113

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. Hobbes/Alison
2. Mentos
3. JonMikal/Family
4. Uni


----------



## kristyiclaremore (Mar 22, 2006)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Baker
2. Desk Clerk
3 Waitress
4. Cashier

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Bio Dome
2. 50 first dates
3. Craft
4. Labryinth

Four places I have lived:

1. Miami, Ok 
2. Tahlequah, Ok 
3. Tulsa, Ok 
4. In a Big rig for 1 year 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Monk
2. Law and Order: SVU
3. Project Runway
4. SpongeBob SquarePants


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Daytona Beach, Florida
2. Grandma's House in Webber Falls, Ok (so peaceful, go there when I'm to stressed) 
3. Does it count if you've been every where in the usa 
but couldnt stop. Was riding with my husband as he was truck driving. 
4. We got married in Vegas but could only stay one day. 


Four websites I visit daily

1. Yahoo
2. Photo forum
3. Ok Connections - http://www.okconnections.com - oklahoma phot forum
4. Photo Jerk- http://www.photojerk.com - image hosting site I use

In this order everyday. Well #4 i dont use daily but often. 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Any Chinese
2. Mazzios buffet
3. Chocolate !!!!
4. Fettucine Alfredo

Four places I would rather be right now

1.  VEGAS
2.  Florida
3.  Hotel Room
4.  Some where Warmer


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. No one I hate Phone Calls !!!

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Check my E-mail
2. Check Here
3. Let my dog Outside and then Inside
4. Clean up what my puppy has destoried in the night

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Photography
2. Grandma's House
3. Shower
4. Driving

Four things you would change about the world

1. War
2. Money
3. Anger
4. Cigarettes and Alcohol 

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Bad Day 
2. Not a perfect person
3. Perfect
4. Gold digger

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1.Chiller
2.woodsac

ok to be honest I dont know many people here. i havent been on here long enough to know peoples work and why I would want to inerview them.
The 2 I listed I already love what I have seen and would love to see more of it. 

I would just like to study and learn from someone on how to produce a better image and eventually make a living off my photography work.


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. IT Manager (current)
2. Barman (occasionally as a young-un)
3. Doorman (not to be recommended)
4. Pub Quiz host (so now you know where the BS comes from!)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Star Wars IV
2. Star Wars V
3. Star Wars VI
4. Star Wars I, II, III  Oh dear, how sad.

Four places I have lived:

1. Bromley, Kent/London (current)
2. Brighton (with a motley crew of gays, goths and geeks!) 
3. Hove (actually)
4. Baron's Court (London, kind of stayed there a bit!)


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Don't watch TV
2.
3. 
4. 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Bermuda
2. Russia
3. France
4. Skegness

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. The Register
3. BBC News
4. eBay

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Curry
2. Pasta
3. Jambalaya / Cajun / Southern generally
4. Pac Rim / French fusion and native


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Brighton
2. Erm... in the sun somewhere
3. Basking on my yacht
4. Driving some supercar in Monaco, or something!


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Erm, not really bothered... just as long as my friends keep talking to me!
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Self abuse probably 
2. Go to work
3. Go to the pub
4. Go to sleep

what is your four ways to escape from the world (shouldn't that be "are" hmm?)

1. Go to the pub
2. Fantasise
3. Listen to music
4. Get lost somewhere

Four things you would change about the world

1. Call things what they are: "Pork Scratchings" for example, not bloody low carb nonsense!
2. Death penalty for all those who sit in the middle lane for no damn reason.
3. Instant and spontaneous combustion of tracksuits and hoodies along with their chav contents.
4. Also, death penalty for barmen who pour Guinness in one go.

Four of your favorite songs/albums
 (I'll just pick some randoms from the car multichanger, my taste changes)

1. Dancefloor, by Arctic Monkeys
2. Won't get Fooled again, by The Who
3. We built this city, by Starship
4. When will I be famous, by Bros (no, only joking)

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. The Mod team
2. The Supporters
3. The Members
4. The Spiders

I think that about covers it. 

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 22, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Four tpf'ers you would like to interview
> 
> 1. The Mod team
> 2. The Supporters
> ...


You left out The Others :hertz:


----------



## Rob (Mar 22, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You left out The Others :hertz:



I won't have time!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 22, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I won't have time!


You will if you don't insist on shaking hands with everyone.


----------



## Traci (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Accounting for the Forklift Queen of CA (Photogoddess)-current
2. Marketing/catalog layout for a motorcycle accessories distributor
3. Customer service for a vitamin company (with Photogoddess)
4. Cashier/merchandiser for a motorcycle dealership

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. The Outsiders
2. Ever After
3. The Cutting Edge
4. Pretty in Pink

Four places I have lived:

1. Long Beach, CA
2. Lakewood, CA
3. I've only moved once!
4.


Four TV shows I watch:

1. House
2. One Tree Hill
3. Law& Order SVU
4. Grey's Anatomy


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. New York
2. San Francisco
3. Hawaii
4. Washington State

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Google mail
3. Ebay
4. Yahoo

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Ribeye steak
2. Carne Asada
3. Birthday Cake with buttercreme frosting
4. Vanilla ice cream


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Sleeping
2. on vacation
3. with my boyfriend
4. collecting a jackpot lottery check. I know, I gotta play to win&#8230;dang it!


Four people I would love to have call me on the phone

1. My Dad..he died afew years ago.
2. My Mom
3. Ronnie
4. Any of my friends

Four things you do as a ritual every day.

1. Eat
2. Sleep
3. Shower/brush the pearlies
4. Watch TV

What is your four ways to escape from the world

1. Watch TV
2. Talk to my friends
3. Sleep
4. Take a long, hot bath

Four things you would change about the world

1. &#8220;Give Peace a Chance&#8221; ~ John Lennon&#8217;s famous words
2. World unity
3. End terrorism
4. End racism/discrimination

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. You&#8217;re Beautiful, James Blunt
2. Melt with You, Psychedelic Furs
3. Under the Boardwalk, The Drifters
4. It&#8217;s a Wonderful World, Louis Armstrong

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview

1. Bace
2. JTHphoto
3. The Sisters Grim
4. PhotoGal
&#8230;but there are many more


----------



## Mansi (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1.:greenpbl: nuffin... unemployed student... except for a few things here and there 
2.
3 
4.

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. top gun
2. airforce one
3. monsoon wedding
4. armageddon

Four places I have lived:

1. new delhi
2. new delhi
3. new delhi
4. new delhi


Four TV shows I watch:
not into tv, but i *used to follow *
1. roswell 
2. friends, 
3. amazing race 
4. :meh: 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Greece
2. Spain
3. California
4. Goa

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. gmail
3. www.ibnlive.com
4. flickr

Four of my favorite foods:

1. MIssissipi mud pie
2. Authentic greek Souvlaki
3. Indian Kebabs made just right
4. Anything chocolate


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Goa
2. Goa
3. Goa
4. Goa


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My bestest friend whose stuck in scotland... i miss her so much... we've been best buds since we were 3:cry::cry::cry: 
TPFers 
2. Would love to hear what Aprilraven sounds like :mrgreen: 
3. JonMikal and Linda 
4. Woodsac

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Talk to my boy:mrgreen: 
2. Talk to my bestest guy friend
3. Say 'Hiiii Milo' to my dog when i wake and give him a hug :hug:: 
4. Think

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Photography
2. Drivin
3. Sleeping
4. Sitting on my roof staring at the stars 

Four things you would change about the world

1. Poverty
2. Inequality
3. Abolish Corruption
4. Make India the global leader  

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. All that you can leave behind - U2 (the album)
2. Lightening Crashes
3. With or without you
4. Iris

 tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. JonMikal/LInda
2. Woodsac
3. Chiller
4. Aprilraven
5. JoCose
6. Archangel
7. Raymond
8. JonK
9. Bace
10. Rob
11. Alison and hobbes
12. Chase!
13. Photogal
14. Elsaspet
... and a lot of other people really...


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 22, 2006)

> tpf'ers you would like to interview
> 
> 1. JonMikal/LInda
> 2. Woodsac
> ...


darn.... didn't make it on the list...


----------



## tempra (Mar 22, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I've talked to you - and I can thoroughly recommend you as jolly good company to anyone on this Board.
> 
> 
> 
> Your round, I think...



Pint of Diet Coke then? :mrgreen:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 22, 2006)

Well since I am the odd ball and did it wrong, here are MY answers LOL



Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Office Manager for a construction company
2. Bookkeeper for a property management company
3. Accounting Manager for a cryogenics pump manufacturer company
4. Accounting Manager for a General Electric company

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Willy Wonka (original)
2. Grease
3. Shawshank Redemption
4. Breakfast Club

Four places I have lived:

1. Panama City, FL
2. Zephyrhills, FL (outside of Tampa)
3. Deer Park, TX (outside of Houston) and El Paso, TX
4. Gonzales, LA (outside of Baton Rouge)


Four TV shows I watch:

1. General Hospital
2. All My Children
3. Law and Order
4. Stargate SG1


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Florida (obviously)
2. Ruidoso, NM
3. New Braunfels, TX
4. Colorado
(I don't get out much LOL)

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2.  My bank account webpage
3.  Ebay
4.  Pogo

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Etouffe
2. Jambalaya
3. Mahi Mahi
4. Shrimp


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Disney World
2. Las Vegas
3. Panama City Beach (before it became a tourist trap)
4. Sanabel Island


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Ed McMahon - telling me i won
2. HGTV - telling me I won a house
3. My Husband - telling me he is coming home early
4. My sister - telling me she doesn't need surgery

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. play with my babies
2. put my babies down for their naps
3. check the mail
4. chat 

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. chat
2. shower
3. go to walmart
4. shop on ebay

Four things you would change about the world

1. eliminate descrimination
2. stop hunger
3. stop ignorant people from driving with their blinker on when they are not turning
4. stop people from driving in the passing lane if they are not passing!

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Moon Over Georgia
2. He Outta Know That By Now
3. Whiskey Lullaby
4. Somewhere Over The Rainbow by Isreal Kamakawiwo'ole

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. Chase
2. JonMikal
3. Bace
4. Calliope


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 22, 2006)

*Four jobs I have had in my life:*

1. Paper Boy
2. Kitchen Hand
3  Salesperson
4.

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Black Hawk Down
2. Top Gun
3. We Were Soldiers
4. The Italian Job

Four places I have lived:

1. Sydney
2. Newcastle
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. The Bill (occasionally)
2. Band Of Brothers (have the series on DVD
3. 
4. 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. My Farm
2. Queensland
3. Sydney
4. Coffs Harbour

Four websites I visit daily

1. Tee Pee Eff
2. Autosports
3. RS Liberty Club (Aussie Subaru forum)
4. Google 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Anything Italian
2. Anything Thai
3. Sheppards Pie
4. Dad's cooking 


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Here at home
2. Not at Work
3. At a racetrack
4. 


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My girlfriend :blushing: 
2. Meysha...long story
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Shave
2. Internet
3. Think about the weekend
4. Listen to lots of music

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Music
2. Photography
3. Leave my Cell phone at home 
4. Sleep

Four things you would change about the world

1. Remove Bush from the White House, he doesn't belong there
2. Remove overuse of political correctness
3. 
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Dave Matthews Band - Satelite
2. Alanis Morrisette - Hand In My Pocket (accoustic)
3. Dave Matthews Band - Stand Up (for it)
4. Motley Crue - Kick Start My Heart :twisted:

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. Chiller
2. Rob
3. Mansi
4. JonMikal


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Goddess's are angels with bigger boobs.



How did you know? 

**/hijack**


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 22, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> How did you know?
> 
> **/hijack**



You left your webcam on.  :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 22, 2006)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> You left your webcam on.  :mrgreen:



Again???


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 22, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Pizza place manager
2. Office manager
3. SSgt, USAF
4. CNC Machinist/programmer

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. The Incredibles
2. Con Air
3. Happy Gilmore
4. Waterboy

Four places I have lived:

1. Juneau, AK
2. Landstuhl, Germany
3. Columbia, SC
4. Miami, FL


Four TV shows I watch:

1. House
2. Grey's Anatomy
3. Miami Ink
4. Most Haunted


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Aruba
2. Mallorca
3. Myrtle Beach
4. Home 

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. thesupportforum
3. howstuffworks.com
4. weather.gov

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Anything Mexican
2. kung pao chicken
3. orange or strawberry chicken
4. anything with eggs


Four places I would rather be right now

1. asleep
2. in a jacuzzi
3. in a pool
4. a combination of all the above


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Alison.  I could and often do talk to her for hours.
2. Ed McMahon to tell me I won the big one.
3. Nikon telling me that they want to sponsor my photography
4. The folks at that inventor show telling me to come to the next season's taping

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. log onto tpf
2. make lunches for all of us
3. log onto tpf
4. learn something new from howstuffworks

what is your four ways to escape from the world

1. I don't ever feel like escaping.  I love the world around me. [/hippy]
2.
3.
4.

Four things you would change about the world

1. I would make art more a part of people's life
2. get rid of all the hate
3. get rid of all the greed
4. get rid of all the need

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. What's up - four non blondes
2. Always look on the bright side of life - Monty Python
3. Master of Puppets - Metallica
4. Renegades - Rage Against the Machine

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview

1. JonMikal
2. Mansi
3. Woodsac
4. Tuna

Like Woody, I'd like to interview so many people that I couldn't possibly fit them all on this one page.  Those four were just four in random order and four off the top of my head.  If I had all the time in the world, I'd like to interview all ya'll.


----------



## Mansi (Mar 23, 2006)

hmm i think i need to add more people to 'Four tpf'ers you would like to interview' 
too many... too many... phew

thanks Aubrey.. didn't know you wanted to interview me :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

So when do we get to see Aprilraven's answers?  :er:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

ahh..your too sweet antartican...( oh and mansi, thanks for saying you would love to know what i sound like in person....go to your window.. take a spoon...and run it up and down the glass.....there ya go girl.. me in a nut shell...actually used to do radio commercials and have been asked if i would do a 900 number if they paid for it....got kinda a soft voice unless i laugh, then i tend to bust out....cant help it...) 


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. hopsital admissions registrar 
2.nursing home admin
3 florist for cemetary 
4.owned my own florist for years

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. lord of the rings
2. man in the iron mask
3. mummy/ mummy returns 
4. led zep/song remains the same ( every saturday cleaning house)

Four places I have lived:

1.arkansas
2.mississippi 
3. florida
4. nevada 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. 24
2.house
3. deal/no deal
4. news


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. WYOMING!!!
2. FLORIDA
3. TEXAS
4. SOUTH DAKOTA

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. yahoo mail
3. comedy sights 
4. yellowstone web cams

Four of my favorite foods:

1. pizza
2. steak
3. cucumbers with ranch dressing
4. black olives


Four places I would rather be right now

1. not work
2. shopping
3. hanging out by the river
4. hovering over people


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. pallie
2. calliopallie
3. **
4. *******

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. make the bed
2. brush my teeth
3.put on makeup
4. wash my face before bed

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. hot baths
2. hot baths
3. reading a carpathian novel
4. hot bath

Four things you would change about the world

1. more hot water
2. less mean people
3. divy all the money up equally/use chocolate as currency
4. put a sonic on every corner

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.led zep
2. metallica
3. creed
4. white snake
Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. chase
2. woodsac
3. little man
4. archangel...

all the dark side ones...and hobbes and alison...raymond..daisy..antartican.. hertz..and ofcourse jonmikal, chiller, and so many more...so much talent here, and so little time to visit.....


----------



## photo gal (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm thinking you all know entirely too much about me as it is!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 23, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'm thinking you all know entirely too much about me as it is!


Then you are thinking wrong


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 23, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Then you are thinking wrong


 
i agree photogal....answer the questions...come on.. tell tell...

add to it if you wish....


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I'm thinking you all know entirely too much about me as it is!


 
No way! We wanna know your answers. Do tell, girlie!!


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

.... and be sure to list TOM SELLECK as #1 on every set!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> .... and be sure to list TOM SELLECK as #1 on every set!!!!


 
Hee hee, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## panzershreck (Mar 23, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Groundskeeper - 36 hole course
2. Construction
3  Floor stainer
4. lots of tiny one-week jobs (i'm a student, not much time)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Mulholland Dr.
2. Blade Runner
3. A Clockwork Orange
4. Apocalypse Now

Four places I have lived:

1. Franklin, TN
2. Chattanooga, TN
3. N/A
4. N/A


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Macguyver
2. ST: TNG
3. Mad TV
4. Mind of Mencia


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Hawaii
2. Rhode Island
3. Grand Canyon
4. Vienna, Austria

Four websites I visit daily

1. www.fark.com
2. www.thephotoforum.com
3. www.gmail.com
4. www.imdb.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. anything Thai
2. anything Italian
3. pizza
4. dip & dots ice cream


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Hawaii
2. New Zealand
3. Antarctica
4. Tibet


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Malcom McDowell
2. George W. Bush
3. Saddam Hussein
4. my dog

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. eat breakfast
2. debate about going to class
3. goto the library and go on the internet
4. eat in a beautiful area of my choice

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. imagination
2. music
3. visual art (painting/drawing)
4. tv

Four things you would change about the world

1. nothing
2. " "
3. " "
4. " "

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. *The End
2. *Echoes
3. ??
4. ??

*whatever pops in my head immediately, other than that, i'd have to really think about it...

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. Hertz Van Rental
2. Hertz Van Rental
3. Bace
4. myself (i have a big ego)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 23, 2006)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> Four tpf'ers you would like to interview
> 
> 1. Hertz Van Rental
> 2. Hertz Van Rental
> ...


So it's become common knowledge that I'm schizo then?

So it's become common knowledge that I'm schizo then?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 23, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So it's become common knowledge that I'm schizo then?
> 
> So it's become common knowledge that I'm schizo then?



Exactly! :greenpbl:  Now where are YOUR answers mister? :mrgreen:


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So it's become common knowledge that I'm schizo then?
> 
> So it's become common knowledge that I'm schizo then?


 
:lmao:


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 23, 2006)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Supervisor for Jack in the Box (fast food restaurant)
2. Bank Teller
3. Verizon Wireless Customer service Rep
4. Domino's pizza pie maker/driver

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Titanic
2. Grease 
3. Shrek (1&2)
4. American Pie

Four places I have lived:

1. Seattle, Wa
2. Tucson, Az
3. Hackettstown, Nj
4. Buffalo, NY


Four TV shows I watch:

1. American Idol
2. CSI
3. Extreme Home Makeover
4. Discovery Channel


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Fredericksburg, VA
2. Pittsburg, PA
3. Cleveland, OH
4. San Francisco

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF 
2. Flickr
3. Amazingly WOman
4. Pop Photo

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Steak Fajitas
2. Baked Ziti
3. Roast Beef
4. Shrimp


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Hawaii
2. Rio De Jeniero
3. Scotland
4. Ireland


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Sean Connery 
2. Mathew McConoughy
3. Shania Twain
4. My daddy

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Put Makeup on!
2. left sock/shoe on first!
3. lock and bolt all doors before I leave for work and go to bed
4. turn heater down since nobody will be home hwen we are working

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1.
2.
3.
4.

Four things you would change about the world

1. Get rid of pollution
2. Find a more economical and cleaner form of energy for transportation
3. Create a one strike and youre out rule for criminals
4. Make sure that our governemt keeps out $$ in the US and use it for OUR citizens

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. n/a
2. n/a
3. n/a
4. TOO many to list!

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1.  Chiller
2.  Raymond
3.  AprilRaven
4.  Littleman


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 23, 2006)

Chase said:
			
		

> What's your number, we'll kill two birds with one stone!  :lmao:



I'm going to be setting up skype next week for the podcast I will be doing, download it and well chat.


----------



## Chase (Mar 23, 2006)

Ahhh now that may be able to be arranged...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 24, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Exactly! :greenpbl:  Now where are YOUR answers mister? :mrgreen:


Who's do you mean?
Mine?
Or his?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Who's do you mean?
> Mine?
> Or his?


 
come on hertz.... answer these....inquiring minds wanna know...

so do i..... answer!! *please?*


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

******oopas


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom Selleck....lol   your mad!


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Tom Selleck....lol  your mad!


 
A little crazy yes........Hardly if ever mad!


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 24, 2006)

:shock: Fluffer.... :shock:


----------



## anicole (Mar 24, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Tom Selleck....lol  your mad!


 
No ... she's THE QUEEN!

Do a search, Angelbaby ... I believe the thread was 'things you never knew about me' or something like that ... a few months ago ...


Ms. Carolyn became The Legend that day.  We (at least all the girls) will forever remember the day we knew ... KNEW that we were in the presence of Greatness.  She has been where the rest of us only dream of trodding ...

She's the one ... like a pitcher pitching a shut out ... you leave her to her zone ... you know ... everyone knows ... 

I still get tears ... I'm still in awe!


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2006)

oh ok...i get it now... wow PG you did good there.... i also had to look up fluffer.... lol hobbes


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

hey chase, since you graced us with your presense..you need to to do this list too...

hi hobbes!!

pg... how many bow-y guys makes a point???

and can i say, tom selleck....( oh my god..you got to touch him..the man the myth the legend..the fantasy...)

kiss him???? man myth legend that he is...

and i hold you in high high esteme..... i would wear a shirt that said, ask me about how well tom sellek kisses...just ask me...

i would tattoo a pic of him nude across my torso....

i would drive a ferrari ( red) in his honor....

dang..... if he calls you...ever ... i mean ever.... just tell him to say my name...it can be to you...just let me know he did it.... i can wallow in that for years...( hi, i'm aprilraven, and tom selleck said my name once....)

good morning, i'm april, tom selleck wants me.....can i help you??


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 24, 2006)

SOMEBODY CALL 911!! Aprilraven's comatose and drooling on her keyboard! 

Anicole, help her. *Damn, Anicole's out too*

Okay, a guy then, get help. *Dang, they're all daydreaming over the fluffer reference*

Now see all the trouble you've caused, PG!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

i thru drooling now..thanks for the slap in the face from the penguin you sent down here.. i appreciate it...

whew... i feel better now..


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 24, 2006)

No problemo. But I'm sorry about the fish smell the penguin left behind. I guess that can be embarrassing to explain.

(get your MIND outta the gutter)


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> No problemo. But I'm sorry about the fish smell the penguin left behind. I know that can be embarrassing to explain.


 
You can always claim you had SUSHI for lunch!!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

oh..no... now the thread will be going down the drain....

go ahead...fish jokes...hertz..get avis..... he will dig this...


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 24, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Swamper/delivery truck helper/driver
2. Car Wash Guy
3  Designing Oil Rigs
4. Designing Oil Rig Shelters

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. LOTR EE versions
2. Caddy Shack
3. Snatch
4. Fight Club

Four places I have lived:

1. Edmonton
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. ER
2. House
3. Anything on Discovery (How it's made, Myth Busters)
4. Simpsons/Family Guy


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Costa Rica
2. Jamaica
3. Mexico
4. USA

Four websites I visit daily

1. TFP
2. Domai
3. Priceless420
4. CadTutor or BalzerOwners

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Old Dutch Taco Chips
2. Chocolate Milk
3. Steak with Montreal Steak Spice
4. Chicken with Montreal Chicken Spice


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Tropical Beach
2. Banff
3. Jasper
4. Home in Bed (I'm sick)


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My Wife
2. Craig McTavish (Oilers coach, so I could yell at him)
3. Wayne Gretzky
4. I don't' like phone calls

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Take a Shower
2. Play with the dog
3. Hug my Wife
4. Check the Sky...the truth is out there

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Watch a movie
2. Play video games (not very often)
3. Take Photos
4. TFP

Four things you would change about the world

1. More Old Dutch Taco Chips
2. More Chocolate Milk
3. Worldwide enlightenment
4. More days to drink green beer

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Tragically Hip - Fully Completely
2. Tragically Hip - Live Between Us
3. Sayer Brown - Outskirts of Town
4. Captain Tractor - East of Edson (or Bought the Farm)

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. Hertz
2. Digital Matt
3. Vonagy
4. KSMattfish


----------



## Avis (Mar 24, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Cereal killer (you don't think Kellogs use _live_ corn, do you?)
2. Tom Selleck's moustache trimmer.
3  Tom Selleck's moustache's stunt double.
4. Tom Selleck's moustache.

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Bambi II - The Beginning.
2. Texas Chain-Store Manager.
3. How To Play The Ukelele.
4. Any of the mud-wrestling movies Photogal has made.

Four places I have lived:

1. In a small tin labelled 'sardines'.
2. Under a rock.
3. Under an illusion.
4. Vladivostock.


Four TV shows I watch:

1. I don't have a TV.
2. I've told you I don't have a TV.
3. Honestly, I am TV-less.
4. Countdown.


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Tetanus.
2. Smallpox.
3. Tuberculosis.
4. Rabies.

(Sorry! I thought it said 'vaccination' :blushing: )

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF.
2. The University of Bums on Seats.
3. The Photogal mud-wrestling tribute blog.
4. Tom Selleck for beginners.

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Sushi.
2. Tongue.
3. Anything creamy.
4. Spam.


Four places I would rather be right now

1. That all depends upon where I am right now.
2. It appears to be some kind of hole....
3. It's certainly very damp....
4. And it smells funny.


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Alexander Graham Bell.
2. God.
3. Elvis.
4. You.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Dry my socks.
2. Unblock the drains.
3. Fill my underpants with custard.
4. Make my socks moist.

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. By rocket ship.
2. Transmigration.
3. Transmogrification.
4. But surely it is more a case of the world escaping from me?

Four things you would change about the world

1. It's colour.
2. It's size.
3. It's shape.
4. Fewer multiple personalities on TPF.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Yes, we have no bananas.
2. In the mood.
3. She lived next door to the firehouse (and the fire bell went clang clang)
4. Tom Selleck's White album.

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. ********
2. **********
3. ************
4. ********

Someone can have fun working those out :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

Who would have thought Avis and I have so much in common????


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

avis... i just spewed... thought i would tell ya....

tom sellecks white album...went to my knees..thankyouverymuch...

your answers are just classic... i have so missed you...

(what do you mean fewer multipersonalities on here??? i like all my multi personalities.....how could i ditch one or two??)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Who would have thought Avis and I have so much in common????


Life is full of strange coincidences


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> went to my knees..thankyouverymuch...


I think you have got it wrong there. Isn't it Avis who is supposed to say 'thank you' when you assume that position?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think you have got it wrong there. Isn't it Avis who is supposed to say 'thank you' when you assume that position?


 
avis has never said thank you to me in any postition.... 

( actually...come to think of it.....no one has....:er: )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you, AprilRaven, that was delicious.

There you go


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> avis has never said thank you to me in any postition....
> 
> ( actually...come to think of it.....*no one has*....:er: )


 
I thank you all the time my dear!!! : )


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 24, 2006)

And just so you know:

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Microbiologist.
2. Working for HM Govt.
3  Professional Photographer.
4. Lecturer in Photography.

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Singin' in the Rain.
2. Kiss Me Kate
3. Fifth Element
4. 2001 - A Space Odyssey

Four places I have lived:

1. Bournemouth
2. Southampton
3. Leicester
4. London


Four TV shows I watch:

1. South Park
2. Futurama
3. League of Gentlemen
4. QI


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Greece
2. Spain
3. Holland
4. Cleethorpes (that was a terrible mistake)

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. 
3. 
4. 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Anything Szechuan
2. Tomato soup
3. Strawberries and cream
4. Cheese


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Bed
2. My bed
3. Someone else's bed
4. Right here


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. I hate the telephone
2. I don't even know my own 'phone number 
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. I hate ritual so I never do the same thing in quite the same way twice.
2. Honest.
3.
4.

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. I never feel the need to escape as, pleasant or otherwise, I love every aspect.
2.
3.
4.

Four things you would change about the world

1. The weather.
2. Time Zones (what a silly invention they are)
3. 25 hour day
4. Move Cleethorpes

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Supernatural - Santana
2. En Spectacle - La Bottine Souriante
3. Talking Timbuktu - Ali Farka Toure
4. Anything by Frank Zappa

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. You know who you are :mrgreen:
2. Ditto
3. Same again
4. More of the same


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Thank you, AprilRaven, that was delicious.
> 
> There you go


 

yet again...another thing no one has said to me before...

i dont reckon anyone has ever said, aprilraven, your delicious....

ok, one boyfriend, and had a fetish for fingers...loved to lick them...

( have to add, for a short time frame, i kinda dug it...but it was only while i cooked...guess who doesnt cook?  yep, that would be me...

so he was a frustrated male.... no fingers to lick....  so we didnt last long...he is now married to a chef....go figure..!!)


----------



## Corry (Mar 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Four tpf'ers you would like to interview
> 
> 1. You know who you are :mrgreen:
> 2. Ditto
> ...



Awww! Thanks! That's so sweeeet! 


Oh wait...you weren't talking about me.  :er: :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I thank you all the time my dear!!! : )


 

you do, i am so terribly sorry... i didnt mean to omit you.. 

i just would love a male person that has been .... kinda... with me some... to say thankyou.... never gonna happen....

always the wallflower...never the rose...:lmao:


----------



## anicole (Mar 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> yet again...another thing no one has said to me before...
> i dont reckon anyone has ever said, aprilraven, your delicious....
> ok, one boyfriend, and had a fetish for fingers...loved to lick them...
> ( have to add, for a short time frame, i kinda dug it...but it was only while i cooked...guess who doesnt cook? yep, that would be me...
> so he was a frustrated male.... no fingers to lick.... so we didnt last long...he is now married to a chef....go figure..!!)


 
there was that time in Tripoli ... and the fella with the foot thing ... doesn't he count?

(we can talk about Tripoli ... can't we?!?)


----------



## anicole (Mar 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> you do, i am so terribly sorry... i didnt mean to omit you..
> 
> i just would love a male person that has been .... kinda... with me some... to say thankyou.... never gonna happen....
> 
> always the wallflower...never the rose...:lmao:


 
always the bridesmaide, never the bride

always at the prom, sitting out the slow dances

always on the teeter totter ... alone ...


----------



## duncanp (Mar 24, 2006)

hmmm.... sameish


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 24, 2006)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1. tool designer and drafter
2. answered phone for friend&#8217;s stepfather&#8217;s towing service and used cars sales
3. answered phone father roofing company 
4. lawn mowing 

Four movies I have watched over and over:
1. The Outlaw Josey Wales
2. LOTR
3. Gump
4. Peggy Sue Got Married

Four places I have lived:
1. Hollywood, Fla USA
2. Hollywood, Fla USA
3. Hollywood, Fla USA
4. Hollywood, Fla USA

Four TV shows I watch:
1. Arrested Development 
2. Out Of Practice
3. sports
4. 

Four places I have been on vacation:
1. Alaska
2. California 
3. Jackson Hole
4. Utah 
5. lot of other places

Four websites I visit daily
1. TFP
2. Google
3. Canestime
4. webshots or pbase

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Steak 
2. Mexican Food
3. Hamburgers 
4. Cheese

Four places I would rather be right now
1. DC
2. Yosemite 
3. asleep 
4. 

Four people I would love to have call me on the phone
1. anyone, no one calls me
2. 
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..
1. TPF
2. Eat
3. drink tons of diet coke
4. over eat 

what is your four ways to escape from the world 
1. road trip
2. photography 
3. music 
4. sometime sports

Four things you would change about the world
1. the world is fine as it is
2. 
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums
1. all Johnny Cash
2. all Willie Nelson
3. U2 The Unforgettable Fire
4. Simon & Garfunkel Greatest Hits

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 
1. Chase
2. Bace
3. Terri
4. LaFoto
5. lot of other


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Four people I would love to have call me on the phone
> 1. anyone, no one calls me
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.



PM me your number and we can make it a ritual.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> PM me your number and we can make it a ritual.


 

is this extra special phone call only because of his title under his name??
( suck up...suck up... hey whats on your nose jeff canes????)

hell---ooooo we ARE kinda kin in a round about under the table, and behind the back, nothing but net kinda way.... :thumbup: 

you mothers brothers dog's uncle's cousin on your brothers side is my aunts nephews sister once removed blood brother to my step fathers sister in the asylum...

you just cant get much closer.....( i thought hobbes liked me.....)


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> is this extra special phone call only because of his title under his name??
> ( suck up...suck up... hey whats on your nose jeff canes????)
> 
> hell---ooooo we ARE kinda kin in a round about under the table, and behind the back, nothing but net kinda way.... :thumbup:
> ...



But that's how you got yerself added to the Power Family Southern tour.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

ok.. i feel all better now... thanks, cuz...!!  :heart: 

i'll be sure we kill the fatted calf when ya'll come on down..
(actually, its not a calf... its just a real big goat...but he is spotted like a jersey cow.....)

ya'll like goat, dont ya???     

a bit of tater salad...and baked beans...yum yum!

add a banana puddin' and you done think you'd died and gone to heaven...( or just fayetteville.....same difference..)


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 24, 2006)

MmMmMMm...Goat.  Just cut out the gristle and it tastes just like a mix of chicken, liver and cod oil.  MmMmMmMMmMMmm...

You can't forget them fried Okry.  I ain't had none of that in a muskrat's age.

Banana puddin'...


----------



## Alison (Mar 24, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 4. Anything by Frank Zappa



:thumbsup:  Don't eat the yellow snow :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 25, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> :thumbsup:  Don't eat the yellow snow :mrgreen:


Why does it hurt when I pee? 


Saw him live on the Shut Up And Play Yer Guitar tour. The guy was a genius of Mozartian stature.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> --hell---ooooo we ARE kinda kin in a round about under the table, and behind the back, nothing but net kinda way.... :thumbup: --)


 
maybe my grandfather was for Hope


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 26, 2006)

_First_four jobs I had:

1. Delivering newspapers
2. Sales in a women&#8217;s clothing boutique
3 Waitress/cocktail waitress 
4. Summer job with the RCMP

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Die Hard (first one)
2. Bridget Jones&#8217; Diary
3. Various James Bond movies
4. Raiders of the Lost Ark

Four places I have lived:

1. Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
2. Scarborough, Ontario
3. Ottawa, Ontario
4. Toronto, Ontario

Four TV shows I watch:

1. House
2. 24
3. Lost
4. Rick Mercer Report

Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Antarctica (twice)
2. Australia
3. Arctic (Canadian, Norwegian, and Greenland)
4. Africa (I know, I know, time to move on to the &#8220;B&#8221;s.)

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. TPF Trivia Challenge
3. CNN
4. Google

Four of my favorite foods:

1 Thai food
2. Italian food
3. German food
4. Chocolate

Four places I would rather be right now

1. With my family and nephews
2. At a zoo taking pictures
3. In a kayak on a calm lake at sunrise
4. In the backseat of a car with Hugh Jackman

Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My mom
2. My best friend 
3. Any of my friends in Australia
4. Hugh Jackman, after the car thing (but they never call, do they?) 

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Shower
2. Pick up a French Vanilla coffee on the way into work
3. Log onto computer/check email
4. Play TPF Trivia Challenge

What are your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Surf the &#8216;net
2. Listen to music
3. Take photos
4. Go for a drive/walk
5. (Dream of Hugh Jackman)

Four things you would change about the world

1. End hunger
2. End terrorism
3. End global warming
4. Realign incomes (more for teachers/nurses, less for athletes/actors. Except for Hugh Jackman)

Four of your favorite songs/albums/groups/genres

1. 80s Rock
2. (Pretty eclectic, actually. From popular to reggae, but no rap)


Four tpf'ers you would like to interview (randomly assigned to categories as there&#8217;s a lot of crossover) 

1. Darksiders: Chiller, Woodsac, Archangel
2. Funnygirls: Aprilraven, Anicole, Photogal, Lafoto
3. Bird guys: Raymond, Airic, Canoncan
4. Funny guys: JonMikal, Hertz
(&#8230;and that&#8217;s about as much as I can narrow it down, as there are many more)


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 26, 2006)

hey antartican.......i just wish you had a thing for hugh jackmon......just a feeling for him....(in van helsing.....twice on tuesday...me and anicole fell for him ages ago....but with the long hair? i cant remember my name when i look at him.....)


and hobbes... i got your okrey....( in a bag and frozen, breaded and will be fried....but i got it...)

what ..? you thought i would GROW it???  that crap is hard to pick my friend....and someone is eating better because i buy it......economy flourishes because of chicks like me......i should have my own nasdac letters...

maybe ravenfromh*ll.....rvnfmhl...look for it on a ticker near you!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 26, 2006)

Why do I always get the feeling you are talking in code?


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 26, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> and hobbes... i got your okrey....( in a bag and frozen, breaded and will be fried....but i got it...)
> 
> what ..? you thought i would GROW it???  that crap is hard to pick my friend....and someone is eating better because i buy it......economy flourishes because of chicks like me......i should have my own nasdac letters...
> 
> maybe ravenfromh*ll.....rvnfmhl...look for it on a ticker near you!!



Oh, I've been on the farmland and picked me some Okry too.  That's why I'll either buy it fresh or frozed myself.


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2006)

You were a waitRESS???      

Now...what made me think all along that you were uh...um...guy?   

Hehe...my first several months here I was always mistaken 



			
				Antarctican said:
			
		

> _First_four jobs I had:
> 
> 1. Delivering newspapers
> 2. Sales in a womens clothing boutique
> ...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 26, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You were a waitRESS???
> 
> Now...what made me think all along that you were uh...um...guy?


 Nothing works for a woman's self esteem like being mistaken for a guy! :er: 

(And now you've got me wondering how I gave off that impression, and how many others thought so too  )


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> (And now you've got me wondering how I gave off that impression, and how many others thought so too  )



Hehe...as I said..I was mistaken for that for a LONG time.  That's why the avatar/sig is always girly now!  

Corry isn't exactly a girls only name...actually more commonly a male name (though I HAVE met other girls with the name, spelled differently)


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 26, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> Nothing works for a woman's self esteem like being mistaken for a guy! :er:
> 
> (And now you've got me wondering how I gave off that impression, and how many others thought so too  )




It's a heck of a lot better than being mistaken the other way round...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 26, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It's a heck of a lot better than being mistaken the other way round...


How do you think I feel? I'm frequently mistaken for a human.


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How do you think I feel? I'm frequently mistaken for a human.



I keep trying to remind people but you know how us humans are...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 26, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I keep trying to remind people but you know how us humans are...


Soft, pink and squidgy? :twisted:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Soft, pink and squidgy? :twisted:


 
Definitely soft and pink here........but squidgy......I don't know......I'm thinking..........more like squishy!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Definitely soft and pink here........but squidgy......I don't know......I'm thinking..........more like squishy!


I think I might have to do a lot of in-depth research to confirm that.



Could take years and it will be very hard, but worth it.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think I might have to do a lot of in-depth research to confirm that.
> 
> 
> 
> Could take years and it will be *very hard*, but worth it.


 
I suspect that would be correct!:mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeesh, get a room!

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Yeesh, get a room!
> 
> Rob


Chance would be a fine thing.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

antartican, i never mistook you for a guy.... but then again, i got to know you pretty quick...and anyone who gets my humor, well, they are worth knowing and tend to be few and far between...





			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How do you think I feel? I'm frequently mistaken for a human.


 

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Rob (Mar 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Chance would be a fine thing.


Oh, it's a "fine" thing now is it?


----------



## Corry (Mar 27, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Four people i would love to have call me on the phone
> 
> 1. Already called me. :mrgreen: But I'd be up for another call
> *2. My good buddy Brian*
> ...



HE CALLED ME HE CALLED ME HE CALLED ME!!!! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HIM!!! HE CALLED ME!!!!! Way too short of a call, but HE CALLED ME!!!  :smileys:  <---those are all me right now


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

someone has had a bunch of coffee or stimulant of some kind..early on a monday, ....

could you get a little excited there corry? 

your having a phone-gasm.......


----------



## Corry (Mar 27, 2006)

He actually called me back a few minutes ago, cuz he had to leave abrubtly the first time....and had to leave abrubtly the second time...so...there COULD be another call in my near future!  

He's at work right now. 

Caffeine? Stimulant?  Hmmm...I've had a banana, a bunch of carrot chips and a lot of water, and I got up 40 minutes early and did my excersize routine.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Oh, it's a "fine" thing now is it?


Oh all right - it's a many splendoured thing.


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Oh all right - it's a many splendoured thing.


 
i thought it was a many splintered thing??  :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

I think it's time you got a new bed - or stopped doing it on the kitchen table :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I think it's time you got a new bed - or stopped doing it on the kitchen table :mrgreen:


 

:geek: 


love ya......                          mean it.         :meh:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

OK. I'll be underneath this time. Happy now?


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 27, 2006)

always happy but rarely satisfied....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

Is that a challenge I hear?


----------



## photo gal (Mar 27, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Is that a challenge I hear?


 
Whoa....this is getting good! : )


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 27, 2006)

No "whoa", it's "giddyup" (and don't mind the spurs).   :badangel:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 27, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Whoa....this is getting good! : )


So now you are both ganging up on me? Woo-Hoo!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So now you are both ganging up on me? Woo-Hoo!


 
the question is, would you be able to handle it?


i'm thinking photo gal is capable of taking care to put you in your place...

i will...however, watch... :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i will...however, watch... :mrgreen:


Chickening out, huh?  :mrgreen:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So now you are both ganging up on me? Woo-Hoo!


 
You have missed my three way days....by a couple of decades...............:blushing:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> the question is, would you be able to handle it?
> 
> 
> i'm thinking photo gal is capable of taking care to put you in your place...
> ...


 

Voyeur eh?...............Makes mental note!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 28, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Voyeur eh?...............Makes mental note!


 

there is no winning around you guys....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 28, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> there is no winning around you guys....


Don't be silly. The way I play we'd all win  


You're never too old, Carolyn. And you are nowhere near


----------



## Raddy (May 4, 2007)

oops


----------



## marthemar (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1.  Fast food manager
2.  Eye Glass Fiter
3   Truck Driver
4.  System Administrator

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Happy Gilmore
2. 10 Things I hate about you
3. Maid in Manhattan
4. The IN-Laws

Four places I have lived:

1.  Rohde Island
2. Pennsylvania
3. Ohio
4. Connecticut


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Grey's Anatomy
2. Desperate Housewives
3. 
4. 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. London
2. Florida
3. Arizona
4. Canada

Four websites I visit daily

1. MSN
2. Myspace
3. CNN
4. TPF

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Anything Italian
2. 
3. 
4.


Four places I would rather be right now

1. The Beach
2. The Beach
3. The Beach
4. The Beach


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. No one.  
2.
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Wake Up
2. Shower
3. Make Coffe
4. Check weather

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1.  Good Movie
2.  Read
3.  Go away with my BF
4.  Not answer cell phone

Four things you would change about the world

1.  To many to pick 4
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.  Anything Country
2.
3.
4.

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1.
2.
3.
4.


i thought this would be interesting and fun....

i cant wait to read your answers....:thumbup:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Builders labourer
2. Air Communcations Technician (RAF)
3  Systems Developer
4. Project Manager

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Blues Brothers
2. Love Actually
3. Shakespear in Love
4. Life of Brian

Four places I have lived:

1. Stoke-on-Trent (born there)
2. Newquay, Cornwall
3. Aldergrove, NI
4. Thornton-Cleveleys


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Sky News
2. Sky Sports News
3. errr....
4. errrr.....


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Majorca
2. Toronto
3. Italy
4. Venezuala

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Sound On Sound
3. Seymour Duncan
4. Google

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Bacon & egg sandwiches
2. Chicken liver with chilli, onion & red wine
3. Cheese
4. Pasta with amatrice sauce


Four places I would rather be right now

1. In my wifes' arms
2. Italy
3. On a beach in Qatar
4. In the Lake District


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My wife
2. The National Lottery
3. You seriously think I want phone call after the National Lottery have been on?
4. .........

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Shower
2. Shave
3. Eat Weetabix
4. Surf the net

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Surf the net
2. Play guitar
3. Cuddle up to my wife
4. Read stuff

Four things you would change about the world

1. Make the UK warmer
2. Eradicate political correctness
3. Put Bush/Blair on trial
4. Bring back the dodo

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Comfortably Numb - Pink Floyd
2. Everlong - Foo Fighters
3. The entire back catalogue of Rush
4. Coffee and TV - Blur

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. Antartican
2. blackdoglab
3. nabero
4. tb2

>;o))


----------



## elsaspet (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Police Officer
2. Investigator
3  Hot Tub Sales
4. Car Sales

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Clockwork Orange
2. Shawshank Redemption
3. Jaws
4. Jason and the Argonaughts

Four places I have lived:

1. Chicago
2. Florida
3. California
4. Texas


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Dexter
2. Rome
3. Soparanos
4. Survivor


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. New Zealand
2. Mexico
3. Costa Rica
4. Vegas  

Four websites I visit daily

1. DWF
2. if I had more time TPF
3. 
4. 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Sushi (eel)
2. goat's cheese
3. tomatoes
4. potatoes


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Laying in the sun
2. walking my dogs
3. swinging on a swing
4. visiting my son in Alaska


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. The {b}
2. Susan Stripling
3. Dawn Earles
4. Jesh De Rox

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Yoga
2. Work
3. Work
4. Sleep

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. getting out of my office
2. a big fat glass of wine
3. lighting incense or candles
4. a steaming hot bath

Four things you would change about the world

1. Poverty
2. Polution
3. Greed
4. Hunger

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1.  Anything by the Beatles
2.  Anything by Jethro Tull
3.  Anything by David Bowie
4.  Anything by Led Zepplin

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 
(Since I get to talk to Hertz and pick his brain on a regular basis, I'll just list him as a given. )

1. JM and Fam
2. Danneltec (sp?)
3. Terri
4. Woodsac, because I find his work fascinating
But honestly there are soooo many more!


----------



## Rayna' (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Snowcone maker (don't be jealous!)
2. Bank Teller
3 Secretary
4. Sr Steno

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Fried Green Tomatoes
2. A Christmas Story
3. Nemo
4. Little Mermaid

Four places I have lived:

1. TX
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:

1. ER
2. Greys Anatomy
3. Brothers & Sisters
4. That's 70s Show


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Disney World
2. all around Texas
3. 
4. 

Four websites I visit daily

1. Here
2. i love photography.com
3. what the duck.net
4. comics (I love to laugh!)

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Tex Mex
2. Chicken
3. 
4.


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Home
2. Fishing
3. Camping
4. UK


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. my son
2. melody
3. ashton kutcher (yummy!!!!!!!)
4. sonya

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Make myself get out of bed
2. Play on the internet at work
3. Kiss my son goodnight
4. Say f*ck several times a day

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. photography
2. myspace
3. internet
4. driving alone

Four things you would change about the world

1. too many to list
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. In My Life- Beatles
2. anything by the Beastie Boys
3. anything by Depeche Mode
4. Stolen- Dashboard Confessional

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. Archie (Duh!)
2. Correy
3. Nabero, Zendianah
4. Antartican


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 4, 2007)

Now I wouldn't have had you down as a Beastie Boys afficionado, but every credit for DM - somehow I can't quite imagine them being too big in Texas.

>;o))


----------



## Rayna' (May 4, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Now I wouldn't have had you down as a Beastie Boys afficionado, but every credit for DM - somehow I can't quite imagine them being too big in Texas.
> 
> >;o))


 

They aren't but I've loved both them since the 80's.  god, I feel old!


----------



## blackdoglab (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
1. dining hall assistant
2. Preschool Teacher (twice)
3. Mentor
4. Nanny

Four movies I have watched over and over
1. The Civil War
2. Harold and Maude
3. The Forbidden Zone
4. Carnival of Souls

Four Places I have lived
1. My mother's womb
2. my bedroom
3. my house
4. sheboygan, wi

Four TV shows I watch
1. House
2. Mythbusters
3. Are You Beeing Served?
4. Jeeves and Wooster

Four Places I have been on vacation
1. Gettysburg
2. Northern Minnesota
3. Michigan
4. Washington

Four websites I visit daily
1. youtube
2. ubu.com
3. archive.org
4. moviegrooves.com

Four of my favorite foods
1. reuben sandwiches
2. lasanga
3. poppyseed torte
4. cream of broccoli soup

Four places I'd rather be right now
1. lake superior
2. lloyd's photo and digital
3. my bed
4. in a large theatre showing a silent film

Four people I would love to call me on the phone
1. the silent comedy mafia
2. Lon Chaney
3. my grandma and grandpa Heck (both of whom have recently passed on)
4. any three friends from high school

Four things you do as a ritual every day
1. pray
2. Dance along with Jan Pehechan Ho (a dance/music number from a Bollywood film "Gumnaam")
3. taking meds
4. napping

what is your four ways of escaping from the world
1. taking a long walk in maywood environmental park
2. posting on tpf
3. walking to the lighthouse 
4. taking a moped ride

four things you would change about the world
1. addiction
2. diarreah
3. intolerance
4. remakes of films that were just fine to begin with

what are your favorite songs/albums
1. album Only a Lad- Oingo Boingo
2. The KKK Took My Baby Away- The Ramones
3. My Pal Foot Foot- The Shaggs
4. Super Rad- The Aquabats

four tpf's i'd like to interview
1. lostprophet
2. Zendianah
3. Antarctican
4. Chris of Arabia


----------



## zendianah (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Carny- I was the bearded lady..  (joking)
2. Bloomberg INfo TV. Over the shoulder graphic artist
3 Telecomunications
4. Project Manager

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Terms of Endearment 
2. Napolean Dynamite
3. 40 year old Virgin
4. Wedding Crashers

Four places I have lived:

1. NYC
2. New Jersey
3. Pittsburgh
4. Colorado


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Office
2. Greys Anatomy
3. Heros
4. Lost


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Mexico
2. Florida
3. Boston
4. Vegas Baby

Four websites I visit daily

1. Here
2. pictage
3. meetup moms group
4. google

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Turkish
2. Greek
3. Puerto Rican
4. Seafood


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Nepal
2. Playing Soccer
3. Thailand 
4. beach anywhere with a HOT cabana boy serving me drinks!


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. my kids
2. dhali lama- much respect for him 
3. patrick demsey because hes my boyfriend
4. adam sandler because he is my other boyfriend. 
5. John my husband.. dont tell him about my 2 boyfriends above.. shhhhh

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Curse way to much
2. check emails
3. tuck all the kiddos in
4. take asprin-- screaming kids. 

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. photography
2. scrapbook
3. meditate
4. driving alone

Four things you would change about the world

1. gas prices.. dammmnn
2. 3 days of mandatory rest instead of 2
3. world peace
4. to many more... 

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. scarlet begonias- the dead
2. james taylor -- anything by him
3. anything by beatles
4. beastie boys yeaaaa 

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. Lost Profit- hes funny hes not like the "otters"
2. Rayna, Nabero - they think fireman are hot so do i. 
3. Woodsac.. still trying those HDRs. Fish eye and photomatix doesnt give me the secret 
4. Elsapet
5. Maxbloom
6. The Travelor
7. Corry
8. blackdoglab.. i banned him so many times i want to see if he feels ok .. 
There are more cant remeber their names...


----------



## nabero (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life
1. Ice Cream Dipper/Waitress
2. Material Handler in a shipping warehouse
3. University Visitor Center Information Guru
4. Information Desk/Receptionist

Four movies I have watched over and over
1. Office Space
2. Billy Madison
3. When Harry Met Sally
4. The Goonies

Four Places I have lived
1. Toronto
2. Ohio
3. Salzburg (briefly) 
4. another place in Ohio

Four TV shows I watch
1. The Office
2. Black Books
3. Man vs. Wild
4. Wife Swap

Four Places I have been on vacation
1. Maine
2. Alaska
3. Florida
4. North Carolina

Four websites I visit daily
1. tpf
2. questionablecontent.net
3. blogger
4. pandora.com

Four of my favorite foods
1. tomatoes
2. bananas
3. breads
4. lemon poppyseed muffins (yum!)

Four places I'd rather be right now
1. hiking
2. at the movies
3. with my family at home
4. alaska

Four people I would love to call me on the phone
1. Sean Connery
2. Aphra Behn 
3. I would LOVE if telemarketers DIDN'T call
4. ....a certain guy :blushing:

Four things you do as a ritual every day
1. hot caffeine in the morning
2. Write in my notebook
3. procrastinate
4. cook

what are your four ways of escaping from the world
1. hiking
2. writing 
3. taking/editing photos
4. taking random drives alone

four things you would change about the world
1. intolerance
2. save rainforests and other habitats being destroyed
3. make everyone vegetarian 
4. end animal cruelty 

what are your favorite songs/albums
1. Don Mclean- Vincent
2. Carole King- anything by her
3. Mary Chapin Carpenter- Why Walk
4. Beatles- Hey Jude

four tpf's i'd like to interview
1. lostprophet
2. Zendianah
3. the_traveler
4. MaxBloom


----------



## lostprophet (May 4, 2007)

you lot are insane! Why the hell would anyone want to interview me? I'm a nobody for crying out loud

But I have learnt something from this, you can get a job as an ice cream dipper!!!  thats got to be almost as good an ice cream taster


----------



## Corry (May 4, 2007)

It's been a while since I've done this, so I'm gonna do it again, then go back and read my old answers, and see how much they change.  

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Gopher girl at a nursing home
2. Walgreen's clerk/photo tech/beauty advisor
3. Children's advocate at a domestic violence shelter
4. Book keeper for a construction company
(and I can now say I"ve had five jobs....clerk at Target, currently)

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. LOTR Trilogy
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Evita

Four places I have lived:

1. Bradford, IL
2. Peoria, IL
3. Chillicothe, IL
4. I'm not telling you, IL


Four TV shows I watch:

1. SCRUBS! 
2. Scrubs...
3. Scrubs...
4. What do you think? 


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Boston
2. NYC
3. Houston
4. Baltimore

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Online-Sweepstakes.com
3. another small forum 
4. gmail.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. NACHOS!
2. Chinese food
3. Mmmmm....hummus! 
4. Ice cream, chocolate, cookies, everything that's bad for me


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Baltimore
2. Philadelphia
3. Dallas
4. New Hampshire 


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My friend Christina (we recently reconnected online, and have been playing phone tag)
2. Joe
3. Sky
4. My Brother

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Get up
2. Take the dog out
3. Stop next door and buy an OJ
4. Browse my forums

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Exercise
2. Loooooooong showers (good place to think)
3. Drawing
4. My Thursday night Children's group (those kids make never cease to make me totally forget about whatever bad is going on in my life)

Four things you would change about the world

1. Too loaded of a question
2.
3.
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. No way I could pick four favorites
2.
3.
4.

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 
Since there are so many people that I already know SO well, I'll try and pick some I don't know a whole lot about...
1. Gizmo
2. Torus34 <<<I'd also like to vote him as the most under-rated TPF member.  Jim is a wonderful man, and I feel honored to have met him!
3. Mitica100
4. Chase (because in order to interview him, we'd actually have to have some COMMUNICATION of some sort!)


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Father of 3 (continuing)
2. Husband (continuing)
3  Proofreader/Editor
4. Sarcastic Bookstore Employee

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. The Big Chill
2. The Philadelphia Story
3. The Godfather
4. Heathers

Four places I have lived:

1. Palo Alto, CA
2. San Diego, CA 
3. Pleasanton, CA
4. Folsom, CA

Four TV shows I watch:

1. 30 Rock
2. The Amazing Race
3. Sportscenter
4. Max & Ruby (every morning w/ my daughter)

Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Bryce Canyon (if you go, bring your camera!)
2. Washington D.C.
3. Puerto Vallarta
4. Paris

Four websites I visit daily

1. Can't say -- my wife might read this  
2. eBay (I'm selling tons of stuff from my garage)
3. 
4. 

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Pepperoni/Sausage pizza
2. My wife's Swedish Meatballs
3. My mom's spaghetti
4. Fig Newtons

Four places I would rather be right now

1. La Jolla (on the ocean near San Diego)
2. At a baseball game
3. At the movies
4. At home playing w/ my kids

Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Any of my kids
2. Nobody else -- I HATE the telephone!
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Cheerios in the morning
2. Watch _Seinfeld_ every night at 11:30
3. Read _The Hardy Boys_ with my son
4. Tuck my kids into bed

What are your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Reading
2. Playing with my kids
3. Crossword puzzles
4. Going to the movies by myself

Four things you would change about the world

1. No alarm clocks
2. No cavities
3. No leaking refrigerators
4. I wish candy was good for you

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. "The Honesty Room" by Dar Williams
2. "Blonde on Blonde" by Bob Dylan
3. "In My Tribe" by 10,000 Maniacs
4. "Total Eclipse of the Heart" -- Tori Amos live version

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview 

1. elsaspet -- read my interview w/ Cindy on May 29. 
2. some of you others, I'll be in touch soon.
3.
4.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life: (neither chronologic nor important)

1. Lab assistant in hospital path lab
2. Senior military officer
3. Research statistician
4. CIO for HIV/AIDs foundation

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Lost in Temptation
2. Pennies from Heaven
3. Time for Love (Japanese)
4. Rain

Four places I have lived:

1. Columbia, MD
2. San Francisco, CA 
3. Philadelphia, PA
4. Boston, MA

Four TV shows I watch:

1. Any old movie on TCM 
2. Any old movie on TCM
3. Any old movie on TCM
4. Any old movie on TCM

Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Arizona, New Mexico
2. Hawaii
3. Laos
4. 42 other countries

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. Lonely Planet
3. another small photo forum 
4. Arts and Letters

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Pad Thai
2. soft ice cream
3.  Apple tree farms organic hot dogs 
4. the occasional steak

Four places I would rather be right now

1. Laos
2. San Francisco
3. Italy
4.  Vermont

Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. My wife
2. ......
3. .......
4. .......

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. Get up, shower shave
2. Check my email
3. Browse fav forums
4. Chores

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. Photography
2. Playing Holden in Atlantic City
3. Solo vacations in SEA
4. Walking around DC museums

Four things you would change about the world

1. too hard
2.
3.
4.

Four TPFers I'd like to actually meet

too big a bunch  to list - and I don't want to inadertently leave any out.


----------



## nabero (May 4, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> But I have learnt something from this, you can get a job as an ice cream dipper!!!  thats got to be almost as good an ice cream taster



it's great for your guns


----------



## Claff (May 4, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Retail supervisor
2. Accountant
3  Web dude
4. Magazine writer/editor

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. Bull Durham
2. Wayne's World
3. Days of Thunder
4. Clerks

Four places I have lived:

1. Waldorf MD
2. North Adams MA
3. Dalton MA
4. Agawam MA


Four TV shows I watch:

1. Simpsons
2. Scrubs
3. Monk
4. Overhaulin


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. England
2. L.A. California
3. San Diego CA
4. Cape Cod MA

Four websites I visit daily

1. NewTiburon.com
2. North East Racing News
3. Racersbored.com
4. NASCAR Media.com

Four of my favorite foods:

1. French toast with crispy bacon
2. Little Caeser Pizza
3. Willy Wonka Bottle caps
4. Hershey bar


Four places I would rather be right now

1. Bed
2. Thunder Road International Speedbowl
3. Lime Rock Park
4. Trinity Church Road, Mechanicsville MD


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. Dick Berggren
2. Brian France
3. Jeff Gordon
4. that guy who owes me money from work I did 3 years ago

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. walk doggies
2. internet forums
3. recliner nap
4. procrastinate

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. sporty car on Trinity Church Road
2. recliner nap with doggies
3. DVR full of "Scrubs" reruns
4. MP3 player full of 80s hair metal tunes

Four things you would change about the world

1. order everyone to count to ten before reacting to anything
2. more smiles
3. ban cuss words
4. $0.97/gallon unleaded gas

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Dokken "In my dreams" (song) "Under lock & key" (album)
2. Whitesnake's 1987 self-titled album
3. Foreigner "Agent provacateur" album
4. Bon Jovi "Slippery when wet" album

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   

1. not good with names!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 5, 2007)

How well do you know me?? For instance, did you know...


Four jobs I have had in my life:

1. Violinist in a Symphony Orchestra
2. Lab technician for Baxter Travenol
3  Union Steward
4. Contractor

Four movies I have watched over and over:

1. 2001 A Space...
2. Alien I
3. Alien II
4. Solaris

Four places I have lived:

1. Bucharest, Romania
2. Latina, Italy
3. Boston
4. Phoenix


Four TV shows I watch:

1. 24
2. CNN News
3. ESPN (various)
4. Discovery Channel (various)


Four places I have been on vacation:

1. Costa Rica
2. Kauaii
3. Paris, France
4. Firenze, Italy

Four websites I visit daily

1. TPF
2. bank
3. APUG
4. Ebay

Four of my favorite foods:

1. Sarmale (stuffed grape leaves)
2. Paella
3. a good steak
4. gelato


Four places I would rather be right now

1. in bed...
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone

1. President Clinton
2. 
3.
4.

Four things you do as a ritual every day..

1. check e-mail
2. have my strong cup of coffee in the morning
3. check TPF
4.

what is your four ways to escape from the world 

1. TPF
2. war games
3. motorcycling
4. repairing cameras

Four things you would change about the world

1. eliminate powerty
2. give everyone free health care
3. 
4.

Four of your favorite songs/albums

1. Anything Pink Floyd
2. Anything Beatles
3. Most of Eagles
4.


----------



## sweetpea (May 6, 2007)

Four jobs I have had in my life:
1.Student
2.Autopsy Assistant
3 Server
4.Receptionist

Four movies I have watched over and over:
1. Cool  Runnings 
2. First Knight
3. The Notebook
4. Gone With the Wind

Four places I have lived:
1. Ohio 
2. 
3. 
4. 


Four TV shows I watch:
1.Grey's Anatomy
2.CSI
3. House
4. Forensic Files


Four places I have been on vacation:
1.Paris, France 
2.Cancun, Mexico
3. Florida
4. Chicago

Four websites I visit daily
1.Email 
2. Myspace
3. Facebook
4. TPF

Four of my favorite foods:
1. Bread 
2. Pasta
3. Garlic Anything
4.Newly discovered Vegetarian Food


Four places I would rather be right now
1.Bora  Bora 
2. Europe
3. Anywhere in the Mountains
4. At the Park with my dog


Four people i would love to have call me on the phone
 1.Nate 
2.My Grandma
3.The guy who gives you the lottery money
4.Jen

Four things you do as a ritual every day..
 1.Stand on the  balcony enjoy the weather and clear my head for the day   
2.shower
3.play with my dog
4.Talk to my mom

what is your four ways to escape from the world 
 1.painting
2.taking pictures
3.bubble baths
4.random car rides with my windows down and my stereo up

Four things you would change about the world
 1.End poverty/hunger
2.Eliminate Greed
3.Stop the destruction of our environment
4.education and health care available to everyone

Four of your favorite songs/albums
 1.Before These Crowded Streets-Dave Matthews Band
2.Hey There Delila-Plain White T's
3.Monster Ballads
4.Somewhere Over The Rainbow (personal reasons)

Four tpf'ers you would like to interview   
 1.nabero
2.the traveler
3.
4.


----------

